# Fairhopes Late Night Bull Red



## Wingman1 (Jun 5, 2010)

Decided to go out to fairhope pier for the night to bring back some memories, get a line wet, and freeze my tail off on Sunday night. Threw the net a few times and caught some pogies and then threw one out to drift. About ten minutes later the fight was on. After about thirty minutes of fighting and trying to get the darn thing up the pier by throwing my net over it, she was landed. Besides the cold it was an amazing night! The red was released back into the cold waters after the picture.









The next afternoon I went out to the jetties to test my luck and pulled some pompano, drum, and this little guy.


----------



## Wingman1 (Jun 5, 2010)

Would have liked to keep the fish off the jetties, no ice box though!


----------



## jailbait (Apr 5, 2010)

Which jetties did u fish? That is my neck of the woods! Nice report btw!!!


----------



## Wingman1 (Jun 5, 2010)

That is Perdido Pass. Orange beach


----------



## Ripper (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for the fairhope report glad to see there's some life back in the bay

BTW,nice red


----------

